# Waterproof scales?



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Need a set to put under cup,/ group to weigh output as I'm really good at f'in up the cheapy ones,

cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No scales are truly waterproof. Nearest you can get is Acaia but they are expensive. That said, they are really good quality, accurate and fast reading. Perfect for brew methods and weighing shot output.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Weighing plate on Acaia and sides are one moulded unit. Only place water/coffee can get inside is through the USB charging port but you can get a rubber grommet that seals this. Makes the scales virtually waterproof.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers I was thinking off acacia, and actully not that expensive compared to other .1g waterproof scales that came up when I've done a search,

just wasn't sure if the readout was fast enough


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> Cheers I was thinking off acacia, and actully not that expensive compared to other .1g waterproof scales that came up when I've done a search,
> 
> just wasn't sure if the readout was fast enough


Yep ....better than a hario etc


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Seems a bit stingy not to include the rubber grommet considering the price. Where did you see them? Can't find them on the website shop.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got mine kindly sent from Daren - might be an idea to PM him.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Clingfilm?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

drude said:


> Seems a bit stingy not to include the rubber grommet considering the price. Where did you see them? Can't find them on the website shop.


USB dust cap does the job, few pennies off ebay


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty sure that Acaia are sold out at the moment, unless you want to go for the overpriced Hario special edition.

At today's exchange rate the landed price would be £221.84.

not quite the bargain from Kickstarter days!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The importer does wholesale deals for five units or more if you can get some other likeminded folk


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> USB dust cap does the job, few pennies off ebay


That's where I got mine from - this sort of thing > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25-Pcs-Anti-Dust-Soft-Plastic-Dock-Cover-Micro-USB-Port-Ear-Jack-/201297528099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2ede448523


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> That's where I got mine from - this sort of thing > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25-Pcs-Anti-Dust-Soft-Plastic-Dock-Cover-Micro-USB-Port-Ear-Jack-/201297528099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2ede448523


Still got any...?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry mate - I got a pack of 5 (and paid £1.50!).... 4 lucky forum members got what I didn't need before your scales landed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No problem, thought i'd chance it - 99p for a pack of 25 so should probably just bite the tiny bullet


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> No problem, thought i'd chance it - 99p for a pack of 25 so should probably just bite the tiny bullet


If you want to share...


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

drude said:


> If you want to share...


Mind you, not sure it would be cheaper to send it on than to just buy a lifetime supply of em for 99p


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

drude said:


> If you want to share...


I can post stuff free from work so PM me your address and i'll send a couple on


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheers Jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ordered some but they're coming from Singapore so might be a 10-20 days. If any other Acaia owners want one PM me your details and i'll send it on when they arrive.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The importer does wholesale deals for five units or more if you can get some other likeminded folk


How much do they work out per unit if 5 or more units are ordered together?

Anyone else interested in purchasing a set of Acaia scales?


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

I would be interested...


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ozone coffee roasters sell Acaia scales. I thought they were UK importers but don't quote me on that


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> Ozone coffee roasters sell Acaia scales. I thought they were UK importers but don't quote me on that


Had a quick look on their website but couldn't see any mention of Acaia scales. Perhaps they only sell them in-store?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ozone don't have them on their site any more. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you recall the delivered price jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes I do but they asked for it not to be made public


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could be interested if an indication of price (rough as you like and shared via Pm only to those expressing an interest, assuming no forum / importer rules broken)

John


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Likewise if anyone has a price that could be disclosed by pm then that would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They don't appear to sell them any more so it's a bit academic


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Might be interested, cost dependent.


----------

